# Urijah Hall punches Mayhem Miller after racist comment.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

> > Jason Miller is back at it after reportedly getting into a fight with Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) Middleweight Uriah Hall outside of the Commerce Casino in Commerce, Calif., late Friday (Oct. 25, 2013) night following the BAMMA USA: "Bad Beat" event.
> >
> > "Mayhem" has been in the news lately not because of his abilities in mixed martial arts (MMA), but because of his constant run ins with the law. He was arrested multiple times for domestic violence and is currently out on bond for all charges.
> >
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2013/10/26/5030618/jason-mayhem-miller-and-uriah-hall-get-into-fight-outside-of-commerce
Mayhem is a tool and Hall will be unemployed.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

White should retain Hall and order his opponents to hurl those slurs at the beginning of every round.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Glothin said:


> White should retain Hall and order his opponents to hurl those slurs at the beginning of every round.


this made me laugh.

Miller is a D-Bag. Both are below average fighters.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana hates Miller too much to fire Hall.

I used to like Mayhem but he's become a total chump.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mayhem is totally off the deep end now. It's like he made an active decision to commit career suicide.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hall will be unemployed.



For punching Miller? I bet he gets a bonus.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> For punching Miller? I bet he gets a bonus.


He is still an active UFC fighter who assaulted somebody in a parking lot. His only hail mary is the fact Miller made a racist comment and that he at least punched a proffessional fighter.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I used to like Mayhem but he's become a total chump.


serious, i was a total hopeful for Mayhem.... thinking that he would make a turn around like Rampage did. 

apparently this was just a pipe dream; so say goodbye to your fans forever, jason.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mayhem needs help. He has been in a downward spiral for awhile now.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Surprise, surprise. I doubt Bellator will take him but I hope I'm wrong. He may be a shithead but I still very much want to see him fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Surprise, surprise. I doubt Bellator will take him but I hope I'm wrong. He may be a shithead but I still very much want to see him _get punched in the face_.


Fixed it for you, of course Mayhem you need the money and we just all really want to see the results of your drug tests. Please Vada try to recruit this guy for your cause.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Arrested for vandalizing up a church? check. Arrested for beating up girlfriend? Check. Arrested multiple times for the same domestic shit? check. Gets swung on for calling a black dude the N word? check. 

I am not sure what else there is that Mayhem can do to make people hate his washed up ass, but I am sure he will try and figure it out.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mayhem played a stupid game and won a stupid prize.





Glothin said:


> White should retain Hall and order his opponents to hurl those slurs at the beginning of every round.


Got a good chuckle out of this.



AlphaDawg said:


> Surprise, surprise. I doubt Bellator will take him but I hope I'm wrong. He may be a shithead but I still very much want to see him fight.


Bellator has War Machine so Mayhem would fit right in. if only War Machine was a MW though, the train wreck caused from them two being matched up would be entertaining as ****.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice I see they started filming the new season of Bully Beatdown.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mayhem needs psychiatric help.
No idea why this guy isn't locked up somewhere.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I lost any love i had for the guy when i heard about the domestic violence charges. 

**** that dude.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't understand the thought process of Mayhem.....It's one thing after another. I had some high hopes for him but now I want to see him get signed somewhere just to see him get smashed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mayhem is an utter tool.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to be a fan of Mayhem, however his action in recent years are hard to understand as he used to be such a cool guy to be a fan of.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If ever there was ever a time for Hall to land another spinning back kick to someones jaw...that was the time!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't see it as a "racist comment"? I can completely see Mayhem calling someone like Bisping a bitch ***** too.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see it as a "racist comment"? I can completely see Mayhem calling someone like Bisping a bitch ***** too.


I see where your coming from but even if that were the case, it would still be racist. 

Although he has destroyed his reputation over the past few years, I'm fairly confident if he admitted he had a problem and got some help for it people would be pretty understanding/forgiving.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see it as a "racist comment"? I can completely see Mayhem calling someone like Bisping a bitch ***** too.


I was going to say the exact same thing last night but I was too tired. Heres what I think. They probably got into an argument and Uriah has a history of not understanding certain things people say or what they mean because he was bullied and takes anything anyone says to him a bit too seriously. There is also a huge difference between calling someone a bitch ass ***** and hey **** you ******. One is meant to just say your a bitch the other is meant to put you down because of your race. I doubt for anyone else the bitch ass ***** would have made someone swing there was probably a lot of arguing leading up to that point but all reports focused on the ***** part. Very unfortunate.

I changed my mind looks like Mayhem was saying it just to instigate and cause issues cause he knew it would upset Uriah.

While awaiting a photo op at Bamma USA, several celebrities and fighters began making there way into the cage for photos. At some point, Uriah Hall and Jason Mayhem Miller began a heated confrontation. I was literally right next to Hall. By now a bunch of fans had surrounded, and the commission, MMA Interviews Spencer Lazara, a few security guards and myself began creating distance between the two. When more guard arrived, Mayhem leaned in and called Uriah a “Bitch as N^GGA!” at least 6 times. Each one more venomous, each one more taunting, and flinching at Uriah with his head. After the sixth racist line, Uriah who can easily say Miller was acting aggressive and belligerent, responded to one of Millers movements with a glance Right hand, that did make contact!
Uriah was beside himself. He had every right to be angry. I really Hope the UFC doesn’t suspend Uriah Hall, he was put into a corner by a complete lunatic, one that I can say I was a huge fan of, but not anymore. Jason Mayhem Miller has decided to remain relevant by hating on those who actually are! Very disappointing. I am actually filled with mixed emotions, because again Mayhem is obviously at rock bottom. In fact, he is just Jason Miller, his rascal-like Mayhem, is long gone. In its place, all that is left is a bitter, ex jock, who is burining every bridge he comes across. He will not be allowed back at Bamma USA. And this comes straight from the top!

Found this on another site.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

i know black people who call white people Bitch ****** all the time.

How that adds to the conversation i have yet to figure out. But yea....


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Black people shouldn't say it, white people also shouldn't say it. It sounds ignorant and stupid regardless of the color of the individual saying it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think Mayhem is racist or really think he even intended it in a racist manner. Still an idiotic thing to say, he is out of control.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

More then anything i just want to know what sparked the initial your a bitch ***** comment. There is a story there we do not know and that angers me.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Mayhem needs psychiatric help.
> No idea why this guy isn't locked up somewhere.


He will be sooner or later.:thumb03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think the term should be said or used by anyone. Black people can claim that "*****" is them taking the word back all they want, but if you don't want others using it, then don't use it yourself. The fact that it's marketed and sold to an entire audience makes it public domain. 

Still... basic sense dictates that if you walk up to a black person and call him or her a "*****", he or she might be more than upset. Whether Mayhem intended it to be racist or not, he's still a moron who needs to fade away. His time has obviously come and gone, and he's making desperate attempts to stay relevant.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Nice I see they started filming the new season of Bully Beatdown.


First I didn't think this was still on the air, but I guess it is. With the PC police these days I can't see MTV keeping Miller as host, so that might have cost him another job. Maybe the MTV crowd is Ok with that, but I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't think Mayhem is racist or really think he even intended it in a racist manner. Still an idiotic thing to say, he is out of control.


Mayhem and think don't belong in the same sentance anymore. He's like the real life joker just way less menacing.







Term said:


> First I didn't think this was still on the air, but I guess it is. With the PC police these days I can't see MTV keeping Miller as host, so that might have cost him another job. Maybe the MTV crowd is Ok with that, but I wouldn't think so.


The MTV crowd doesn't even ******* know what they are watching I'm shocked they don't just mainline it right into their brains and save on the tv cost.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont really understand how bitch ass ***** is a racist term. The only people who say it really are black people. And there seems to be some rule that you have to be black to be allowed say it. Such nonsense. 

It sounds from the story anyway that this wasn't a racist issue this was Miller taunting him 6 times and asking to be hit


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Its completely useless to argue if he meant it in a racist way or not. Only Mayhem knows how his comment was implied(or maybe he doesn't at this point)

Here's the thing though...you're white. Don't call ppl the N word. End of story! What does it bring you to use it? There are many different ways to insult a person. Just don't go there. It also doesn't matter if Mexicans use it or this whole stupid topic as to who can say it or who can't. 

Bottom line if you are white and you got some self respect, do not use it! There's just no need to


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hennessy said:


> Its completely useless to argue if he meant it in a racist way or not. Only Mayhem knows how his comment was implied(or maybe he doesn't at this point)
> 
> Here's the thing though...you're white. Don't call ppl the N word. End of story! What does it bring you to use it? There are many different ways to insult a person. Just don't go there. It also doesn't matter if Mexicans use it or this whole stupid topic as to who can say it or who can't.
> 
> Bottom line if you are white and you got some self respect, do not use it! There's just no need to


it does not matter if you are white. thats like saying it is okay to use the word ***got if you are gay, but no one else can. both words are pretty much off limit to everyone as the have discriminatory context. that being said i say it jokingly quite often. my friend at work loves hip hop and is always playi g songs riddled with the n word. sometimes when i see him i say sup n word, in a joking way.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ape City said:


> it does not matter if you are white. thats like saying it is okay to use the word ***got if you are gay, but no one else can. both words are pretty much off limit to everyone as the have discriminatory context. that being said i say it jokingly quite often. my friend at work loves hip hop and is always playi g songs riddled with the n word. sometimes when i see him i say sup n word, in a joking way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It maybe does not matter to you, but it maybe does matter to other people. Isn't that enough for things like that? 

I am all for free speech! All for it! And I also don't think that we need to be overly political correct on freakin EVERYTHING. Peple are easily offended these days. But in this case? Is there really a need to use this word?

For example, I'm German and I would never say anything regarding Jewish people. Even if one is an asshole I would never go there because I am aware of our history even if that doesn't mean myself in particular did something wrong you know?

Its just so useless and unnecessary to use this word in my book. If you are half a decent intelligent human being, one's vocabulary should be sufficient enough to find other words to get your point across.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hennessy said:


> It maybe does not matter to you, but it maybe does matter to other people. Isn't that enough for things like that?
> 
> I am all for free speech! All for it! And I also don't think that we need to be overly political correct on freakin EVERYTHING. Peple are easily offended these days. But in this case? Is there really a need to use this word?
> 
> ...


When I said "it doesn't matter if you are white" I meant that you should not use the world if you are black/white/yellow/purple. No one should ever use the word. Being black doesn't give you a free pass.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ape City said:


> When I said "it doesn't matter if you are white" I meant that you should not use the world if you are black/white/yellow/purple. No one should ever use the word. Being black doesn't give you a free pass.


well I completely second this one then. Pardon me for not getting what you said. I apologise


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hall vs JT Money coming soon.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hennessy said:


> well I completely second this one then. Pardon me for not getting what you said. I apologise


All good my man. I realized how contradictory my post sounded after you responded so my bad.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> It maybe does not matter to you, but it maybe does matter to other people. Isn't that enough for things like that?
> 
> I am all for free speech! All for it! And I also don't think that we need to be overly political correct on freakin EVERYTHING. Peple are easily offended these days. But in this case? Is there really a need to use this word?
> 
> ...


excellent point, and let me add a bit here as someone who is black, there is no way for a white guy to call a black guy a bitch as ******/***** and it not be seen as racial. you all are are thinking of the way the word is used in hip hop between blacks, but from whites the word brings up hundreds of yrs of slavery, ****, torture and murder. there is no getting past it. it's just the way it is, like it or not.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

So if the word represents all that terrible stuff, why do black people call each other it? 

It's different based on the shade of your skin because of the things people you've likely never met did a long time before you were born? How does that make sense?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> So if the word represents all that terrible stuff, why do black people call each other it?
> 
> It's different based on the shade of your skin because of the things people you've likely never met did a long time before you were born? How does that make sense?


OU may be right. Probably best just to leave this one alone.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Term said:


> OU may be right. Probably best just to leave this one alone.


Probably true. But hey, I'm stubborn 

Being a white guy, I've never used the word. I find it offensive myself. I just don't get the justification from people that it's only offensive if white people say it.

To that I pose two questions:

1. Why would the black culture adopt a word which had such harsh meaning? Not only adopt it, but freely use it as a word to call each other?

2. Why does the skin tone of the person using that word differentiate the meaning of the word?

It just doesn't make sense to me. If a white person uses the word it's racist. The irony of discrimination over use of the word as being 'racist' in context should be very obvious.

Can someone explain this?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I used to be a fan of Mayhem, but he makes it really hard for me to like him these days.

That said, I call my white friends "*****" when I'm drunk.  There aren't many black people here.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Probably true. But hey, I'm stubborn
> 1. Why would the black culture adopt a word which had such harsh meaning? Not only adopt it, but freely use it as a word to call each other?


The black culture, all black people? I would say no, in fact I don't know any of my friends white or black who would use that term.

It's a common theme bandied around that the black 'culture' freely uses it. It is a very loaded term and should never be used in public (I can understand some friends use it in private as a joke between different races).


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The use of the N-Word is a grey area I'm not touching!

It's a debate that isn't gonna end well.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Probably true. But hey, I'm stubborn
> 
> Being a white guy, I've never used the word. I find it offensive myself. I just don't get the justification from people that it's only offensive if white people say it.
> 
> ...


I probably can't explain it to you. But if it helps, context is important. always.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes Mayhem has certainly lost the fanbase he used to have by going from loudmouth jokester to repeat offender of senseless crimes.

Regarding the N word, it really doesn't matter how the speaker intends to use it, the problem is how the listener perceives it. Which the speaker really has no control over. It is best not to use it at all. Same with derogatory references about homosexuals. And those sub-groups shouldn't get a free pass to use it either. 

Just like if a mentally handicapped person calls others with similar handicap a "retard". It doesn't make it any better. It is simply hurtful when a person is labeled in such a way. There are less hurtful ways to speak for the benefit of the listener.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

*Now this is a story...*

...all about how, my life got flipped turned upside down...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> ...all about how, my life got flipped turned upside down...


Yeah, he put some emphasis on the N-word there...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Seeing the video now, Uriah's punch seemed like an exercise in restraint. Miller was asking for and deserved a much nastier beating than one grazing blow.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Did Miller just randomly decide to provoke somebody, I wonder what started this? Maybe Miller thinks if he can pick a public fight with a UFC guy, Dana will bring him back for a grudge match. Either Hall was in the wrong place, or he figures from seeing Halls' last few fights, Miller figures he can beat him.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Video makes it even more obvious that Miller is just trying to cause a disturbance to get his name out there again. Look how happy he is when Hall throws the punch.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

doesn't the spelling of the word dictate its offensiveness? ie. spelling it with an ER or an A at the end. 
In my view the latter is a word used in everyday popular culture, and because of rap music which everyone listens to of every colour, people of all races call each other that. Someone called me that the other day and Im not black and to me it just means buddy or bro. 
I think black people give up the right to get pissed off with the word '*****' since they have brought it into popular culture. Spelling/saying it the other way is a totally different story. Probably if Mayhem had done that he'd be in prison right now.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I think black people give up the right to get pissed off with the word '*****' since they have brought it into popular culture.


You are speaking for all black people there are you? :bored01:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mayhem's a dick. Can't believe I used to like that dude.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cocaines a helluva drug.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

CupCake said:


> The use of the N-Word is a grey area I'm not touching!


white people, black people, grey area..... i see what you did there.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Probably if Mayhem had done that he'd be in prison right now.


It's not illegal to say it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

avengedsixfold said:


> The black culture, all black people? I would say no, in fact I don't know any of my friends white or black who would use that term.
> 
> It's a common theme bandied around that the black 'culture' freely uses it. It is a very loaded term and should never be used in public (I can understand some friends use it in private as a joke between different races).


Maybe 5-10% of the black people I have met in my life consider ***** in general to be an offensive term and most of them were over or around 40 years old. The majority of young black men use ***** in open conversation. It isn't a "black culture" thing though per se it is an urban culture thing that became a pop culture thing. 

Mayhem was pretty clearly using it in a provocative tone so it doesn't really matter which word he used it was meant to offend in a racial way.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Man has this guy really gone over the deep end... and to think he used to be one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Term said:


> It's not illegal to say it.


Are you sure? People are getting arrested for saying less on Twitter these days


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Probably true. But hey, I'm stubborn
> 
> Being a white guy, I've never used the word. I find it offensive myself. I just don't get the justification from people that it's only offensive if white people say it.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents:
Question 1, I think it is offensive anyway and the way I see it, that is the purpose: To get under someone's skin, whatever color it may be. That being said, very inappropriate words will be used within races, communities, nationalities when the sole purpose is to deep hurt someone or provoke a reaction. If you watch movies like Boyz in the Hood (awesome), Gridiron Gang (Awesome too) and lately Django, you'll note how racial offenses are common among people belonging to same "race" or community, specially when they know deep inside what would hurt more.

For the question 2, I think the reaction is as expected. You'll gonna have a free conversation with a pal regarding your country problems, open your heart about issues with your GF or even complaining about your own parents if you have a rough moment going on with them, but wait until someone comes to you and throw in your face criticism regarding your country, GF or parents. Different isn't it?

It seems like the state of someone having a certain "clearance limit" where others have not and people will react differently depending on who is in the other side.

Ppl normally are not patient with bad drivers on street, unless this driver is your grandpa, right?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All this use of "the N-word"....feels like a Louis C.K bit fits in here well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> All this use of "the N-word"....feels like a Louis C.K bit fits in here well.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


man I love Louis CK ***** jokes, bill burr has a great one too

it's similar here too, there are some words, when colored people use them between them it's ok, but when white people use those words it's considered racist and offensive.

simply because white people in recent history still use these words in an offensive, racist way.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

osmium said:


> Maybe 5-10% of the black people I have met in my life consider ***** in general to be an offensive term and most of them were over or around 40 years old. The majority of young black men use ***** in open conversation. It isn't a "black culture" thing though per se it is an urban culture thing that became a pop culture thing.
> 
> Mayhem was pretty clearly using it in a provocative tone so it doesn't really matter which word he used it was meant to offend in a racial way.


Agree with this


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> dylan warden @dylanwardenn
> 
> @danawhite will uriah hall get cut for what happened with mayhem ? Please say no and he will be able to fight dec.28 ? #ufc168 #UFC





> Dana White ✔ @danawhite
> 
> @dylanwardenn **** no!!! I'm gonna give him a bonus!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


>


One of my favorite moments of all time.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

People need to lighten up seriously. Think if this was reversed and Uriah called Miller a Cracker or Honky. It wouldn't even be an issue at all. The N word while a powerful word because of its past and potential meaning, is one of the biggest double standards there is.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JASONJRF said:


> People need to lighten up seriously. Think if this was reversed and Uriah called Miller a Cracker or Honky. It wouldn't even be an issue at all. The N word while a powerful word because of its past and potential meaning, is one of the biggest double standards there is.


It's because it's closely linked to the not-so-long ago denial of rights and slightly-longer-ago enslavement of black people. So its not really a double standard, its recognition of a horrible double standard that white people used to enforce.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Uneducated white ppl couldn't pronounce 'niger', so they added a 'g' and convinced the world it was a racist term, out of embarrassment for their butchering of the african language.

Mayhem might want to consider visiting schools and showing young people how drugs destroy a person's mind and stability. He may well be a living, breathing, example.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> It's because it's closely linked to the not-so-long ago denial of rights and slightly-longer-ago enslavement of black people. So its not really a double standard, its recognition of a horrible double standard that white people used to enforce.


I see both sides. While it was a horrible word the key word is was. The usage has changed drastically and the word is used regularly in movies, music and can be heard regularly in everyday conversations.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Religion, politics, racism....not subjects that I prefer to discuss. It always gets messy and there are always overly sensitive people only both sides.

With that said Mayhem needs to get his act together. I know he had a bad upbringing but he has opportunities to have a good/normal ish life. Good on Hall for stroking him.


----------

